# Wheel Brush?



## audisline (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi All

My wheel brush has finally died so was looking for a new one. Any recommendations for something that will go between fairly narrow gaps in my alloys but not damage or scratch them?

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Wheel Woolies, but not cheap. Plenty of cheap copies about but don't last.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Luxury-Wheel- ... 1679636128
Hoggy.


----------



## turboDean (Nov 16, 2016)

EZ wheel brushes.


----------



## AJTTR (Mar 10, 2017)

+1 On Wheel Woolies. Best I have found so far. They are expensive but the 3 brush set on sale is reasonable.


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

I have the large and small EZ brushes plus the wheel woollies. Have all bases covered and can recommend all.


----------



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

I have a large E Z brush and my son got the small one,they are expensive but ive had it for 18 mouths and its still like new after being use once or twice a month.


----------

